# Mac Mini + 5.1 Surround Sound



## ekcondon (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if someone could help me out. I really want to get a nice 5.1 surround sound system (Going with Logitech's  ), but I need to know how I can do this with a Mac Mini...., since their is only one Audio out port and I have not found an external sound card for the mac. If anyone has done this or would be able to help, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks All

Eric


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2002)

Griffin Technology (http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/firewave/index.php) makes an external sound card, although I don't know if it is available yet.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Or go to M-audio and get one of their USB external soundcards. 

http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=products.list&ID=mobileinterfaces


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

*In Stock*

Carbon Computing carries in stock such interfaces. USB to Optical for plugging in 5.1 speaker systems. We even carry those in stock.


----------

